# Achilles has a growth



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

Anyone have any idea what what this is or the serverity? I don't recall seeing this growth when I purchased him, but I could have overlooked it due to excitement. If you can see, it is located in the front of the pigeon's eye.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with it. Sometimes their cere developes in little bumps like that, but it's just natural and skin, not something serious like pox.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Its very difficult to see because of lighting, Ive adjusted contrast & cropped pic to show better if anyone wants to comment


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think you should zoom in. It is hard to see. If you suspect it to be pox, you are too late then. It will just run its course and the pigeon will heal itself. Then in the future you can pox vaccine your other birds so they won't get it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think Becky is right. It looks normal to me and not like pox. 

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like mites to me.


----------

